# Нестабильность ШОП



## Евгения Белина (31 Окт 2018)

Добрый вечер!

Меня в течении месяца мучали сильные головные боли, зачастую болела  в осноном правая сторона головы полностью, правый глаз, ухо, шумело в ушах, подкруживало голову. На работе был очень большой напряг, последние пол года работала по 12 часов /сутки, все время за ноутбуком. 

Начала колоть мексидол и кортексин, боль начала уходить, но через 3-5 дней начала   сильно кружиться голова, закидывает назад или налево тянет. Шум в ушах то сильнее, то слабее в зависимости от головокружения. Лежа голова не кружится, но  если голова болит, то в ушах звон стоит. Даже при незначительных наклонах головы  вперед через 5-10 сек начинается прилив к голове, жар, тяжесть, головокружение, подташнивает. Хочется хрустеть головой. В шее острых болей нет, но тянущие навязчивые ощущения. Голова сразу "вспыхивает" при эмоциональном напряжении - стучит и тупая давящая боль в висках, прилив жара. Давление низкое, иногда до 90 на 60. во время сильных приступов головной сдавливающей боли поднималось до 120, возникало пугающее прерывистое дыхание пока не успокоюсь.  Работать в офисе  не могу, только лежа или сидя, когда голова обсолютно прямо. 

Длительность  выраженных симптомов примерно 3 недели. Состояние то хуже, то лучше, но в целом лучше (перестала сильно болеть голова, остались головокружения при наклонах вперед, остальные признаки уменьшились существенно).
На снимках с функциональными пробами:  нестабильность ШОП С3-С6 в пределах 0,2 см, при разгибании смещение С2, С3 кзади в пределах 0,2 см.
МРТ: МР-признаки протрузии межпозвонкового диска С3-С4, филиологические пролапсы дисков С4-С7, нарушение статики в ШОП.
Дуплексное сканирование: малый диаметр левой ПА (2,5 мм). Признаки остеохандроза ШОП (непрямолинейный ход ПА интравертебрально, VI сегмента ПА слева, компрессия в С4 ПА с обеих сторон, затруднение оттока крови по ПВ с обеих сторон)

Лечение от невролога:
мексидол 10 дн в/м, кортесин, потом  актовегин 10 дн в/в струйно, пикамелон 10 дн. в/м, битасерк 1 мес, глицин форте, воротник Шанца 2 часа /день. лечусь 13 дней.

От мануального терапевта (г.Саранск)
- прозерин 1 мл 10 дн.
- вчера начали первую процедуру (массаж с элементами мануальной терапии), на утро начались сильные головокружения, головные боли. врач сказал, что будет делать мягко и постепенно.
Правильно ли на Ваш взгляд выставлен диагноз?
Это действительно нестабильность? или это Листез?
Правильное ли лечение?
Можно ли мануальную терапию?
Это излечимо?
Есть ли шанс улучшить мое самочувствие за 2 с половиной недели, предстоит 14 часовой перелет.
Очень нужна Ваша консультация, заранее благодарю!


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2018)

@Евгения Белина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Окт 2018)

Симптомы характерны для СПА (синдром позвоночной артерии). 
От такого лечения просто не могло быть улучшения. И мануальный терапевт какой-то неправильный попался. 
Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), умеющему работать с мышцами, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК).


----------



## Евгения Белина (31 Окт 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, большое спасибо за ответ! Вы видите на снимке нестабильность шейных позвонков?


----------



## AIR (31 Окт 2018)

Сэкономили на функциональных снимках , нет в статике и поэтому сравнивать не с чем. И рентгеновский снимок спереди очень не помешал бы..
Судя по жалобам и данным УЗДГ,  имеются нарушения мышечно-тонического толка на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .


Евгения Белина написал(а):


> (массаж с элементами мануальной терапии),


Если это действительно то, что вы написали, то это не совсем то что нужно..


Евгения Белина написал(а):


> врач сказал, что будет делать мягко и постепенно.


Если это то, что написано , то правильно.. Основное действие не массаж,  а миопрессура. .


Евгения Белина написал(а):


> Можно ли мануальную терапию?


Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым, нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения и имеющий опыт работы (значимый) именно с кранио-вертебральным переходом,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.  Который к тому же покажет и подробно объяснит нужные акцентированные упражнения. 


Евгения Белина написал(а):


> Это излечимо?


Да вроде бы обычная ситуация..


----------



## Евгения Белина (31 Окт 2018)

@AIR, огромное спасибо за ответ. сделаю дополнительные снимки, и покажу Вам. Меня сильно испугали, что это выраженная нестабильность ШОП и мне нельзя продолжать кататься на горных лыжах, так как в любой момент могут соскользнуть мои позвонки. А у меня поездка на горнолыжный курорт в январе запланирована.


----------



## Евгения Белина (1 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, @Владимир Воротынцев, добрый вечер! Сделала снимки в статике, каково Ваше мнение относительно нестабильности? она действительно есть?
какие риски могут возникнуть в таком состоянии?


----------



## AIR (1 Ноя 2018)

Евгения Белина написал(а):


> Сделала снимки в статике, каково Ваше мнение относительно нестабильности? она действительно есть?


Вынужден Вас огорчить, смещение в пределах нормы. .


Евгения Белина написал(а):


> какие риски могут возникнуть в таком состоянии?





Евгения Белина написал(а):


> Меня сильно испугали, что это выраженная нестабильность ШОП и мне нельзя продолжать кататься на горных лыжах, так как в любой момент могут соскользнуть мои позвонки. А у меня поездка на горнолыжный курорт в январе запланирована.


Могут и соскользнуть, если откуда нибудь шлёпнитесь и приземлитесь на голову вверх ногами. . Ну, типа, как у обычных граждан..


----------



## Евгения Белина (1 Ноя 2018)

Вы меня очень обрадовали!!! Ура! Спасибо!
Осталось побороть головокружениях и в горы ))


----------

